# Dolphin non apre le cartelle [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

ho installato KDE con systemd  dopo tanti anni di XFCE e devo dire che è splendido...

Ora ho problemi con dolphin che non mi apre le cartelle e quando vado in impostazioni e associazione file succede che va in crash... e non mi dà  la possibilità di associare.

Qualcosa che mi sfugge?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In che senso dolphin non ti apre le cartelle?

----------

## saverik

quando clicco su di una cartella mi propone un menù dove dice scegliere un programma per aprire il file ma non e' presente dolphin.. spero di essermi spiegato  :Embarassed: 

edit: non era installato dolphin...  convintissimo che kde lo installasse di default  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

